# Autumn Leaves for Beginners | Jazz Guitar Lesson



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys!

In this one-minute guitar tutorial I'll show you how to play "Autumn Leaves" jazz standard: melody and chords.






You will learn how to play the melody and how to comp using shell voicings (very common chords in jazz that only use 1 3 and 7 tones).

Thank you for watching, share your thoughts and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nice production, very close mimic of Jens Larsen's. Which is a good place to crib notes, for sure.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

really nice job, good presentation


----------

